# Super Jumbo vs Mini Jumbo



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

I am starting to look for new 6 string and it's going to be a Jumbo. Has anyone sat down and played a mini jumbo and then a super jumbo, and if they have whats the difference between sound projection. I know the super will be a bit louder but, I'd like to know what people think.

Are Super's really a pain in the ass and cumbersome on your lap and hurt your shoulder often?

For Mini's I am thinking of getting the Seagull Mini Jumbo.

For Super it might be the Ibanez SGT 630E.

I am trying to keep the price under $450.

I like the look of the Epiphone Super Jumbo but it's got a laminated top.

Any other info, suggestions, etc... would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the Seagull Mini Jumbos. I've played a number of them and they have almost all been great. I play a lot of fingerstyle and the mini jumbo is a great size and usually has a nice well rounded sound for fingerstyle. I've never been a fan of the Super Jumbo, simply because they are too big and the look just doesn't appeal to me. (Yes, I'm vain.)

Avoid the laminated top, no matter how good it looks.


----------

